# Engine temperature anomaly



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey everybody I was recently in traffic when suddenly a warning came up in my display saying my engine was overheating. Weird thing is it rose to max temp in a matter of seconds and dropped down to normal temperature like 15 seconds after that. I've had a problem like this before and ended up changing out the water pump and gasket as well as the thermostat. It hadn't done it since then. Any ideas on what this could be. Also worth mentioning my display got kind of faded and also a bit slow when displaying speed digitally.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You don't list the year. '04s in particular have a DIC glitch that does this occasionally. If you're afraid that it might actually be over-heating turn the car off and then turn the ignition to on again. If it shows normal you had a glitch.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

My bad it's a 2006, do they have these problems too?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They were not known for it but you could still try the turning it off and then on again to see if it's false. Have you checked your cold radiator levels? Sensor is another probability.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

So I've changed the coolant temp sensor and topped off the radiator. So far it's yet to do it. Hopefully it stays that way. Display is still faded though, even after I charged up the battery. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Space (Jun 17, 2013)

Could be two unrelated problems. Usually when your temp climbs like that and then drops off there's air in the cooling system and the dropoff occurs after the thermostat cycles it through. If you topped it off, there's most likely a leak and/or an air bubble. There's a procedure for burping the LS2 that must be done to remove all air. If you pull off the radiator cap on the radiator itself, not the plastic tank, is it completely full?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mine was doing that.... It ended up being a small hole in the radiator and it was loosing pressure at certain temps. But it was also a combination of 1 of the electric fans going out at the same time as well a blown fan fuse. I have an extended warranty and got the radiator and fans replaced under that. Ended up tracking down the blown fan fuse myself when the car would still want to overheat with the AC on in traffic.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey guys I'm stumped on what is going on with the car. I put it up on stands today and let it run till it got to running temperature. A few minutes after,the temp gauge shot up and the fans kicked on. Thing is the radiator cap was cool and there were no signs of it actually overheating. Prior to this I noticed coolant leaking and was trying to find the source of it while under pressure but wasn't able to. I tried burping it but I probably did it wrong cause it ended up dumping coolant shortly after I did it. If it were to be a computer problem how would I fix it? If not, what could I do to diagnose it?


----------

